# Raccourcis cigarette



## Petitchvt (22 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Je cherche une application comptant le temps entre 2 cigarettes, et qui me dise la fin de la journée combien j’en ai fumé. 
Je n’en ai trouvé aucune pour le moment. 
Je me demandais si il était de créer un raccourci pouvant faire cela? Avec le chronomètre, la fonction tour chrono et tout? 
Merci de votre aide!


----------



## iBaby (22 Février 2021)

Petitchvt a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je cherche une application comptant le temps entre 2 cigarettes, et qui me dise la fin de la journée combien j’en ai fumé.
> Je n’en ai trouvé aucune pour le moment.
> Je me demandais si il était de créer un raccourci pouvant faire cela? Avec le chronomètre, la fonction tour chrono et tout?
> Merci de votre aide!



Bonjour. Essayez la cigarette électronique enovap ! Elle fonctionne avec une app, elle est connectée. Ça coûte quelques paquets de clopes et c’est inoffensif.

Autrement je ne vois pas. Vous cherchez une app qui détecte que vous fumez, ou une entrée manuelle du décompte de vos cigarettes ? Voir peut-être du côté des apps pour Apple Watch…


----------



## Petitchvt (22 Février 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> Bonjour. Essayez la cigarette électronique enovap ! Elle fonctionne avec une app, elle est connectée. Ça coûte quelques paquets de clopes et c’est inoffensif.
> 
> Autrement je ne vois pas. Vous cherchez une app qui détecte que vous fumez, ou une entrée manuelle du décompte de vos cigarettes ? Voir peut-être du côté des apps pour Apple Watch…



Je pense que je ne suis pas prêt pour la cigarette électronique, je préfère tout enlever progressivement. 
Grosso modo, je souhaite manuellement voir l’intervalle entre chaque cigarette ( genre quand je clique dessus que ça me sorte « il s’est passé x temps depuis la dernière occurrence ») et qu’à la fin de la journée ça me compte le nombre d’occurence (+1 du coup en comptant la première cigarette). 
Et pour que ce soit vraiment le top, et parce que j’adore les graphiques, que ça me sorte le résultat sous forme de graphique! 
Mais bon, je vais essayer déjà de faire la première partie ça sera pas mal je pense! 
Du coup si quelqu’un connaît une app qui fasse ça ou un raccourci existant, je suis preneur


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2021)

Petitchvt a dit:


> Du coup si quelqu’un connaît une app qui fasse ça ou un raccourci existant, je suis preneur


Pourquoi une application, ça ne retirera pas ton envie de fumer. Tu ferais bien mieux de te fixer un objectif, comme par exemple une cigarette toutes les 2 heures et là pas besoin d'application, tu regardes l'heure sur ton iPhone, ta Watch.


----------



## Petitchvt (22 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Pourquoi une application, ça ne retirera pas ton envie de fumer. Tu ferais bien mieux de te fixer un objectif, comme par exemple une cigarette toutes les 2 heures et là pas besoin d'application, tu regardes l'heure sur ton iPhone, ta Watch.



C’est pas faux! 
Une application aurait été utile dans le sens où je sais combien de temps s’est passé entre mon envie de fumer et la dernière cigarette. Si le laps est peu important, ça me forcera à ne pas fumer, et au contraire si il est important, ça me motivera à me retenir un peu plus. 
Je pense que je vais faire ça avec chronomètre et « tour » ça fera aussi bien l’affaire je pense. J’exporterai après mes résultats sur Numbers et office et je pourrais avoir mes graphiques ^^


----------



## Petitchvt (23 Février 2021)

Bon du coup j’ai fini par trouver une application qui fait très bien l’affaire du nom de « hindsight », elle est franchement top!


----------



## patrick78140 (24 Février 2021)

Salut.Tu cherches un appli qui fait briquet.
Comme ca a chaque fois que tu tuallumes une clope,ca s'incremente.
Nota : je viens de chercher,ca n'existe pas,de meme l'appli qui fait cafetiere


----------

